# Folly Beach Early April



## CatchandRelease (Mar 28, 2021)

Hello all,

Going to be at Folly Beach 1st week of April. Trying to decide what gear to bring. Anybody having any luck in the surf? What's biting? I usually fish the NC coast but opted to take the family to Charleston this year. I noticed the water temps are in the low 60's any reports of choppers? If I wanted to find a few sheepshead for table fare any recommendations? I appreciate any help you can give I have never fished the area. Tight lines!

-CatchandRelease...until I'm hungry


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

Mt p pier at the end for sheeps. Right now fishing structure like the rocks or walk down to the inlet. The rivers by Inlet are the best bet at the beach right now for easy success. Mixed sized whiting and small rays and sharks. Moving tides have more action Incoming tide is usually good.


----------



## CatchandRelease (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks for the info! I had planned on checking out the Mount Pleasant Pier. I'll probably spend most days soaking bait in the suds down by the inlet and try the pier a full day and maybe a half day. Any tips on where to pick up bait? Tight lines.

-CatchandRelease...until I'm hungry


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Folly beach pier is closed, northern inlet around the rocks during the moving tide.


----------



## CatchandRelease (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks for the info! I had read where the pier was closed due to shipworm damage and a rebuild project was "underway". Looked up the rocks you were talking about by the inlet, will be spending some time there for sure! The last time I fished in South Carolina I was plugging Spanish off the pier, has to have been 10 years or better. Looking forward to the trip and hopefully rhe fish are cooperative! Tight lines.

-CatchandRelease...until I'm hungry


----------



## 40inchreds (Jan 13, 2018)

The rocks are hit or miss this early in the year. Either inlet where you can cast into the river channel you can catch whiting, small rays and sharks. Shrimp and fish bites or fish gum for most fish, cut mullet for bigger reds,sharks and rays. Mt. P pier sheepshead fishing xcall hadderals point tackle about fiddlers. Mussles clams and blue crabs work for sheeps head.


----------



## CatchandRelease (Mar 28, 2021)

Going to try and fish the falling tide tomorrow evening. Found a good cut on the south side of the island. Beach was very busy today, local county schools are on spring break. Water temps around 62. I'll post an update tomorrow night. Tight lines.

-CatchandRelease...until I'm hungry


----------



## CatchandRelease (Mar 28, 2021)

Fished a trough just south of the Folly Pier for about an hour before dead high tide. Managed 3 small croakers on fish bites. Going to fish the falling tide tomorrow morning around 7:30 until the beach gets busy. Tight lines.

-CatchandRelease...until I'm hungry


----------

